# hoppin hydros kit



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

i got one of those hoppin hydro kits under a 77 monte body its the 2 switch front back kit but it keeps breaking fishing wire wat should i use iv even tried like 8 strings of wire at one time it gets like 2 licks then breaks


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Jun 17 2008, 11:33 AM~10888331
> *i got one of those hoppin hydro kits under a 77 monte body its the 2 switch front back kit but it keeps breaking fishing wire wat should i use iv even tried like 8 strings of wire at one time it gets like 2 licks then breaks
> *


fishing wire is crap. another member on here tld me really strong kite sting is the best...or spider-wire..its a fishing string in the fishing isle..its expensive..but worth it..i bought some and it hasnt snapped yet...


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

were cn i get it at and was the bes battery to use


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

walmart should have it..and probably a 7.2 volt r/c pack..if thts too strong a 6 volt r/c pack will work fine also..


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

ku ku i got a few more ?s how do u make the pegusus wheels like the dzs fit on like a monte carlo with the shity lil spindle to put the stop rims on and how do u pose the suspension


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..the way i do it..is..you can either drill out the wheel a lil bit..and gue it onto the spindle..or cut the tip of the spindle off..drill asmall dhole for a piece of wire tht fits into the wheel..then glue it on. and on posable suspension..i am not really sur ehere bro..i have been expirementing..but its not very good. but at the top of the model cars forum page there is a bulletin pinned on..i think it has tips on how to do posable suspension. hope this helps you homie.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

probably too much power. what battery have you been using? 6 volts should be plenty.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

a 9 volt


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Jun 17 2008, 03:56 PM~10890252
> *a 9 volt
> *


yea..thts probably your biggest problem. 9 volts is way to much.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

dam i needa get a 6 or 7 then dam i dnt know wat to build nw i wna build anew model


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

dam i needa get a 6 or 7 then dam i dnt know wat to build nw i wna build anew model


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

yea..a 6 or 7 will be much better. and you should try a hopper..with interior and stuff..something like tht.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you got a two motor hopper correct?

if you slightly modifiy it, you can run more power without breaking the lines. The lines break due to friction usually. they rub thin and snap. 


Here is how to modify it. This reduces the friction GREATLY, and you get a much smoother response, and a car that doesn't break all the time Use aluminum or brass bars for the string so pivot on. Styrene bars will heat and you will cut into them, causing the string to probably break.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

yea..wht ryan has is a good idea too..i have tht on my caddy hopper..but i used a piece of hanger wire


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

o tite idk hw to build a hopper with inteior and all that


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

trial and error..but ill see if i can fnid some pics u can use..the big hop motor for the front shuld be put in the trunk..then a smaller one somewhere hidden to lift the back..

this is one im working on..its not a hopper..but the concept is the same..u kuld do the same thing..except replace the front half with a sheet of styreen..usin the ubar method..motor hidden under body and interior..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

sorta like this homie..


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

o ku ku idk wat kind a car i should bild next


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

something big..cadillac..caprice..impala..somethin motors will fit under good..maybe even a truck or burban or somethin.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

ya a burban sound tight


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

i lost my mone body time to build sumthing a lil better loooking for the frame and shit what would look good and fit ?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hmm..well..impalas.caprices..caddillacs fit..u may even be able to put a burban on it..and move the front motor to the trunk..and put an interior in it.. :0


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

I MITE DO A 85 MONTE BUT IDK


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

any body got any pictures of hoppers


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

wrs the best place to by models from


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

there's a few dealers here, 1ofakind, Betoscustoms. I'm a big fan of ebay


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

WRE DO I FIND THEM ON EBAY OR


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

You can go ebay.com and type in lowrider in search box it will take you to categorys or page you see alot of models and with hoppers too...theirs a search box to type in what model your lookin for to..thats a nice model you guys have their..nice...good-luck.....


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

do iu guys got any pics of hoppers


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOR THE HOPPERS OUT THERE...STILL WERKS! $7.00 PLUS SHIPPING  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

any pics of any of those sic built hoppers or just models pstem up homies


----------

